# Petite Ladies & Successful Labour



## dacosta

Hi all,

Just dropping in to ask a question. 

With my first LO I had a lengthy labour which ended in a c-section. The consultant said it was due to LO 'looking up' which I guess means she had her chin out and not in. I was induced, due to waters going in early labour and LO not being engaged. I found it all quite traumatic. 

Anyway, with a second on the way I can't help but wonder if my size has anything to do with it. 

I'm 5'1" and size 8 (before pregnancy) and lots of people had said to me - 'oh you're small, I always thought you'd have a section.' 

I asked the consultant and he said it's nothing to do with my size; but I'd like to hear from petite ladies that have had successful deliveries just really so I can hold out some hope that I might be able to have a VBAC this time. 

Would appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks.


----------



## OmarsMum

My friend is 5'1" size 6 (so petite) & had 2 successful vaginal deliveries. She had 2 big boys above 8 lbs with no problems. 

I'm 5'2.5" size 8 (with narrow hips) & my birth experience was similar to yours (water broke on due date with no contractions, induced 3 times with no contractions or dilation, LO was stuck & not engaged so ended up with Emergency CS). I'm going for elective next time as I was told that I dont have good chances for a VBAC as I have very narrow hips.


----------



## jessica716

I'm 5'2 and a uk size 6 pre-pregnancy...i gave birth naturally to my little boy 8 weeks ago,

I had a 35 hour labour and he weighed 7lb, and i also suffered with bad spd throughout my pregnancy but aside from tearing and the labour being verrrrry long it all went well!! 

Your body is made to carry a child and designed to give birth, i dont see why your size should be too much of an issue!! xxx


----------



## LisaMariee

i am 4ft11 and was a size 6/8 before pregnancy (not so petite nowadays though) i was in labour 20 hours with 2 and a half hours pushing, apart from a nasty tear i managed fine


----------



## 5-a-side

For dd2 I was a size 8 and am 5'2". She was born naturally (just a couple of stitches from a small tear) and weighed 6lb14oz (apparently that's about average for someone my size??)
I had a EMCS with dd1 though. 
So its possible to have a VBAC, maybe you should talk to the MW about your concerns.


----------



## NewMummyx

Im 5ft 1", back to a size 6 and had my boy vaginally with no issues other than a tear.
I was in labour 24hrs and he wieghed 7lbs 5.5 oz :cloud9:


----------



## bathbabe

Im 5ft 1 and size 16/18. I had a natural quick labour.

My cousin is 5ft size 4/6 and has had 2 quick natural labours. 

I certainly dont believe size stops (the majority) of women delivering naturally x


----------



## freckleonear

I'm 5 ft and a size 6/8 pre-pregnancy. I've had two normal vaginal births and only pushed for 10 minutes each time. :)


----------



## kandbumpx

I was a size 8 before pregnancy .. I had a normal vaginal birth (well I had to have ventouse but that was because LO was getting stressed)
Lily was 7lb2oz at birth.


----------



## kandbumpx

Oh and a friend is only a size 4/6 (really tiny) and she has a normal birth with her son and he was 8lb! Soo, I can't see why you can't have a normal delivery!


----------



## dacosta

thanks all - it certainly sounds promising.


----------



## Bocket

I'm 4'10 & despite being told during pregnancy that they expected me to need a c-section due to my size I had a 3hr 20 established labour with only gas & air and Emily was 7lb x


----------



## cait

I knwo two petite ladies who've had VBACs so I would encourage you to stay positive x


----------



## Vee_Bee

dacosta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just dropping in to ask a question.
> 
> With my first LO I had a lengthy labour which ended in a c-section. The consultant said it was due to LO 'looking up' which I guess means she had her chin out and not in. I was induced, due to waters going in early labour and LO not being engaged. I found it all quite traumatic.
> 
> Anyway, with a second on the way I can't help but wonder if my size has anything to do with it.
> 
> I'm 5'1" and size 8 (before pregnancy) and lots of people had said to me - 'oh you're small, I always thought you'd have a section.'
> 
> I asked the consultant and he said it's nothing to do with my size; but I'd like to hear from petite ladies that have had successful deliveries just really so I can hold out some hope that I might be able to have a VBAC this time.
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi - I have some good news for you! I'm 36 years old, 5'1 and was a size 6 before pregnancy. I had my first baby 12 weeks ago.

My contractions started at 3.30am and continued for 12 hours at which point we went into hospital. Ethan was born in the water at 9.40pm that night with no assistance (i.e ventouse etc) and I just had gas & air - no other pain relief. I had no stitches, just a small graze on inner labia and a small second degree tear inside me which they left as it was nothing to worry about.

Obviously every birth is different and sometimes unforeseen things happen, but IMO you have nothing to worry about. Just push when they tell you to, suck that gas and air as efficiently as you can and if they tell you not to push, DON'T! It's the hardest thing - it's like someone telling you not to take a breath in when you have been holding your breath for ages - but you CAN do it, and it can be the difference between major tearing or needing to be cut.

Good luck - maybe let us know how it went when the time comes? :hugs:

Vee
xxxx


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'm 5'2'' and size 0-2 and I've had 2 children, both vaginal. First baby was 27 hours and 7 lbs 13 oz. Second baby was 25 hours and 8 lbs.


----------



## Jellybean0k

OmarsMum said:


> My friend is 5'1" size 6 (so petite) & had 2 successful vaginal deliveries. She had 2 big boys above 8 lbs with no problems.
> 
> I'm 5'2.5" size 8 (with narrow hips) & my birth experience was similar to yours (water broke on due date with no contractions, induced 3 times with no contractions or dilation, LO was stuck & not engaged so ended up with Emergency CS). I'm going for elective next time as I was told that I dont have good chances for a VBAC as I have very narrow hips.

same as you I'm afraid. 4'10" size 10, at the time. ended up in c section. absolutely refused to have vbac this time as it was so traumatic for me 16 years ago, remember every minute. Consultant said no problem, I'm booked in for 27 July - happy days:happydance:


----------



## silver_penny

My MIL is 5ft and was 98lbs _pregnant_ with my DH(very petite), had a successful and easy labor and birth with him. Previously, she had a 7lb 2 oz boy, natural vaginal birth. Then twins, both almost 6 lbs, natural vaginal birth.


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa just wanted to say, my nan is 4''10 maybe a bit smaller, nd she hasnt got a size shes in kids clothes lol, but shes had 2 kids naturally and twins naturally :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

I'm very small and slim and my daughter was facing up aswell I was 9.5 cm and wheeled in for a EMCS then they were able to deliver her vaginally with a rotational vontouse so they turned her around for me and I pushed


----------



## Nanaki

I am 5ft 1" and size 8 pre-pregnancy, and I went into labour naturally but end up having emcs because I am getting distressed and they dont want the baby to get distressed. So I am expecting another boy and very wanting to do VBAC and my consultant is happy with it. Those women on here have give me hopes as well. :) Xxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am 5'1 and a size 0... yes size 0, all of 106 pounds and I was even smaller with my first 2 kids. I had very successful vaginal deliveries with both kids. My mom is 4'9 and a lot smaller than me and she gave birth naturally to 3 kids! I had epidurals with both of mine.

First labor was 14 hours and 7.7 pound baby

Second labor was 8 hours and 7.15 pound baby


----------



## aliss

Well, I admit mine was 'partially' successful as he was born vaginally but did have dystocia complication.

Since you were induced when not favourable, I suspect that has farrrrr more to do with your labour than your size. Billions of petite women have delivered naturally and safely - but induction when unfavourable is often the culprit with C-section. 

Good luck on your VBAC


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Also meant to include that I was induced with both babies after being over a week late with both of them.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

i am 5ft 3 , i was in labour 12 hours and lucie was born weighing 9lb9 i had no tears. I kept on my feet up until pushing. I hope you get the birth you want. X


----------



## Ashley2189

I'm 5'5" and pre-pregnancy US size 0. I weighed only 95 lbs.

I had a 34 hour labor, and delivered my baby girl vaginally weighing 8 lbs, 13 oz. 

I did have an episiotomy and then tore, and had to have a vacuum extraction, but my pelvis itself was certainly big enough. just didn't have a big enough "hole" for her to get through at the end! :winkwink:


----------



## LockandKey

I'm 5'3, 118lbs before pregnancy and a size 5, and I successfully gave birth vaginally to an 8lb 6 oz baby, it was an assisted delivery of course, she was way to big to come out on her own, but I had avoided a c section, still, it was pretty scary


----------



## Guppy051708

I am 5 foot 1 inch. I delivered my son unmedicated. Labor was 30 hours because he was back to back but I did it all on my own! No assistance, no c section, no pitocin ( I wouldn't agree). It actually annoys me that everyone thinks smaller woman can't birth their baby's :dohh:

And I agree w what someone else said about ur labor outcome due more to induction. And induction works against your body so it takes way longer. There is a plethora of research out there that has a high correlation with induction and csection which is exactly why I didn't agree to being induced. I delivered at 41 weeks and 5 days. My LO came out sunny side up (dh said his nose was facing my right leg "at 2 o'clock)


----------



## fairy1984

i'm 4 11 and size 8 pre pregnancy and had my bubba (the day before you had yours - 15th dec 2009) with only a bit of help from forceps. bubba was just shy of 7lbs too (whcih i was SO proud of as i thought it was such an achievment for a littley like me)

:D


----------



## sam#3

i am about 5ft and i am usually a 6/8 and i have had 3 vaginal deliveries with no tears and they weighed 8lb 1oz, 7lb 8oz then 8lb 1oz again. Ive had no tears or problems


----------



## runrunmama

I'm a little larger but I've heard everyone on either side of the spectrum get both c-sections and vaginal births- I think it really does depend what position the baby is in!


----------



## Guppy051708

runrunmama said:


> I'm a little larger but I've heard everyone on either side of the spectrum get both c-sections and vaginal births- I think it really does depend what position the baby is in!

...and how pushy the doctor is. In the U.S. many doctors are impatient anD pressure women into a lot of unnecessary intervention. Thought there is def. a place and time for all intervention, it is most def. abused.


----------



## LockandKey

the petite gene has survived through all the thousands of years that women have been birthing babies because we can do it :)


----------



## newmommy23

5'1 (and thats being nice) and 110 lb.....I had a successful labor and delivery, albeit sunny side up. sorry to hear your first was traumatic :(


----------



## sophisticat

I'm 4'11 and had a lovely vaginal birth. 

My grandmother is 4'10 and had 6 children vaginally!

My mother is 5'1 and when she had me, she experienced what you're describing - I was looking up (face presentation) which ended up in EMCS. She was told that it was because of her size and she'd need a C-section with any subsequent babies. Three years later she had my sister by VBAC. 

So no, I don't think size has much to do with it. You might find this interesting!


----------



## stacey&bump

hi im 5'4 & a size 10 & i had my little girl 5 hours after being induced , i pushed for 15 mins and she was born with no problems at all , just one outer stitch for a minor graze , i wish u all the best


----------



## Lexilove

I'm 5'2 and a size 0/00 pre-pregnancy so I was a bit worried about this but reading this thread has reassured me :)


----------



## LeeBee

5'2 and 98 lbs pre pregnancy. Had a difficult labor with my first, as he was facing the wrong way and then got stuck. Finally delivered with assistance from forceps and vaccum. Hoping things will be a bit easier this time!


----------

